# Motor re-purposing - Proper wiring



## middle.road (Jul 5, 2017)

I need some assistance in properly wiring up this motor. I am thinking of setting it up as a 'Foredom' type tool.
I've got a few hand pieces and am hoping I can get one to work for polishing wheels.
The motor has been kicking around for over 20 years, and I even forgot I had until I was unpacking an old box of clutter.
Firing it up 'as-is', it spins up nicely. However there seems to be a 50-50 chance of which direction the shaft will rotate. The labeling states CCW but it is going in both directions.
I figure that I need a capacitor or something a bit more than just an extension cord spliced to it. 

Thanks!


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 5, 2017)

Picture of the name plate would be helpful.


----------



## strantor (Jul 5, 2017)

it is definitely supposed to have a cap. Nameplate picture is hard to read, but there is a cap value given.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks, I'll go grab a better pict. Didn't realize there is no zooming in on pictures...


----------



## middle.road (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Gang!

*General Electric*
*Model  5KCP19PG190A*
*HP  1/2       RPM  3350*
*A  5.1      HZ  60    PH 1    EJU*
*Time Rating  CONT   Class B   Code C*
*Cap 17.5 MFD   ROT  CCW    Made in the U.S.A.*

*

*


----------



## strantor (Jul 5, 2017)

How many wires coming out of the motor? what colors are they?


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 5, 2017)

No cap would cause the random rotation direction. There should be a capacitor housing or look like a place for one.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 5, 2017)

Peeled back the shrink-tubing (I want some of that style, pretty tough stuff...)
There's a Blue, a Red, and a Yellow coming out of the housing.
The yellow was taped off. 
No sign of a capacitor housing on the motor anywhere. It is rather small, only 6" long.


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 5, 2017)

Might have come out of an HVAC application. Some of those use a remote capacitor mounted in the cabinet or strapped on the side of the motor.  Yellow wire probably was connected to the cap with power to the cap from the control panel.


----------



## hman (Jul 5, 2017)

My first guess would be to wire the specified cap to the yellow wire and to either the blue or red wire.  To reverse rotation, move the cap to the other (blue or red) wire.  But I might well be wrong ... not sure why the nameplate would specify a direction.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 5, 2017)

Yep it's a "permanent split cap" also called a capacitor run motor.  I believe John is correct you wire the cap betw. yellow and either red or blue, the power goes to red and blue.  
You may not be able to find that exact cap value, get the closest value in microfarads you can, a little more is ok.  Cap voltage rating should be 165 v ac or higher.  Must be a motor run type cap (oil filled) 
Mark S.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 5, 2017)

I believe that is a "Permanent Split Capacitor Motor", typically used for fans and blowers.   The missing capacitor should be a RUN capacitor not a starting capacitor.  Sorry can't help with the wire colors.   I suspect the motor is marked for a single direction of rotation because of an internal cooling fan that works better that way.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 5, 2017)

the run cap is specified for 17.5 microfarads.
i'd try to get one very close without going under the microfarad rating.
you'll also need an oil filled capacitor for longevity of operation.
the run cap is part of the motor operating circuit, meaning that the motor will not operate correctly without the run cap in series with the windings .
without a run cap, the motor may overheat quickly and you will not develop full nameplate RPM or HP.
if you get a cap that is too much greater than 17.5 Uf, (25Uf or more) the motor may also run hot and may not perform to nameplate specifications
if you were to get a run cap much below 17.5 Uf, the motor may operate sluggishly, draw more current to run, overheat, and or not perform to nameplate specifications
if you have any trouble finding a suitable capacitor, i can help out
shoot me a PM, i'll get you straight.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks Gang! Time to start scrounging for a Cap. 
Looking at images on a search they look to be about a 1/4 of the size of the motor itself - hehe.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes they are big
M


----------



## middle.road (Jul 6, 2017)

And, at the Estate Sale / Auction this past weekend there were many laying around.
The owner had an HVAC biz, and I didn't pay any attention or give any thought to grabbing a few...
(where's that 'head smacking icon'?)


----------



## middle.road (Jul 7, 2017)

Scrounging this afternoon, all I came up with is 50uf 'starter' out of an old craftsman garage door opener.
Then thought a big ol' 1/2 hp Century might yield something - nope, got the cover off and the cap was gone.
I could have sworn I had a box of some laying around somewhere. . .


----------

